# Which puppy i pick up between those?



## sopranotony04 (Dec 5, 2021)

Hey everyone

Which puppy i pick up between those ??
I like black/red color and long hair

Between those two : 


https://i.top4top.io/p_2165gktwj0.jpg



Mom/Father :


https://l.top4top.io/p_2165x3tg31.jpg



Thanks


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

sopranotony04 said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> Which puppy i pick up between those ??
> I like black/red color and long hair
> ...


the pups look very similar. both appear to be long coats, i wouldn’t consider either of them nor the parents to be red. have the breeder help you select based on personality, temperament and suitability for your goals/lifestyle.


----------



## DHau (Feb 24, 2007)

Fodder gave the best advice.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

we usually let the dog pick us. They know who they want to belong to.


----------



## sopranotony04 (Dec 5, 2021)

Fodder said:


> the pups look very similar. both appear to be long coats, i wouldn’t consider either of them nor the parents to be red. have the breeder help you select based on personality, temperament and suitability for your goals/lifestyle.


Thanks man 😊


----------



## sopranotony04 (Dec 5, 2021)

Buckelke said:


> we usually let the dog pick us. They know who they want to belong to.


👍❤


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I pick the one that's beating up the other but that's just me


----------



## sopranotony04 (Dec 5, 2021)

WNGD said:


> I pick the one that's beating up the other but that's just me


Loool , both beat up their brothers , even their father hhh


----------



## Honey Maid (Dec 25, 2020)

They look VERY young, if you can visit the litter when they are around 6 to 7 weeks old, you'll get a better idea of their personalities, but you can't pick a pup on photo alone.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

The longer haired adult doesn't look well cared for. That was a red flag to me when I first saw the picture. The pups should not leave before they are at least 8 weeks old.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Buckelke said:


> we usually let the dog pick us. They know who they want to belong to.


These tend to be the go-getters, who are not always the best pick for the average pet owner.


----------



## sopranotony04 (Dec 5, 2021)

Honey Maid said:


> They look VERY young, if you can visit the litter when they are around 6 to 7 weeks old, you'll get a better idea of their personalities, but you can't pick a pup on photo alone.


They are all mine , in my house , the mom and the father and the puppies , those two are the best in shape and beauty and the personality , so i confused between those two 
Thanks


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

So you have mom,dad,and all of the pups right there all day every day.Which means you are able to easily choose the best fit for your family. Strangers on the internet can't possibly choose for you.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

Agree with Dogma13. You have to pick based on what you want to do with the puppy and it's temperament, drives, nerves, structure. You will need to do an evaluation process between 7-8 weeks before you can make any decisions.


----------



## sopranotony04 (Dec 5, 2021)

Thanks All of you 💕


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

You didn’t say if the two are male or female. If they are both similar in every way, I would pick a male since you already have a female (mom) in the house. In general, males get along better with each other. Females not so much.


----------



## sopranotony04 (Dec 5, 2021)

Heartandsoul said:


> You didn’t say if the two are male or female. If they are both similar in every way, I would pick a male since you already have a female (mom) in the house. In general, males get along better with each other. Females not so much.


They are all males , not a single female hhh , i never raise a female dog just this one (the mom) and i took "Ghost" the puppy in the left with white hair .. thanks man 😊


----------



## sopranotony04 (Dec 5, 2021)

wolfy dog said:


> The longer haired adult doesn't look well cared for. That was a red flag to me when I first saw the picture. The pups should not leave before they are at least 8 weeks old.


Because he fights a lot of battles against wolves and boars and hunts in the mud
I wish the son "Ghost" would be as fierce and a fighter as his father Leo


----------

